# Troybilt 2840 number meaning of 40?



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

I know 28 is the width. what does the 40 mean? Just curious


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It likely just refers to a particular feature set. The last two digits on Troy-Bilt models range at least from 10 to 90...


----------

